# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Utah 9:00pm FSN / CSN-CHI NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>







*@*









*Chicago Bulls (0-9) (0-6 on road) @ Utah Jazz (7-4) (3-2 at home)









Delta Center, Wednesday November 24th, 2004
Chicgao @ Utah 9:00pm FSN / CSN-CHI NBALP*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> TauCeramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS* 

*VS*





































*Florida Int.-6'2-ARROYO <> CSKA-6'5-GIRICEK <> CSKA-6'9-KIRILENKO <> DUKE-6'9-BOOZER <> Stanford-6'11-COLLINS*</center>


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Oh, dear.

I took a lot of heat in the Phoenix game thread for pronouncing it essentially an unwinnable game and saying it'd be a moral victory just to keep it close. Unfortunately, since we have the misfortune of visiting the Delta Center the next game after Utah already lost to a previously winless team, and since Skiles has decided to make a drastic lineup change, I'm going to have to make the same pronouncement about this game. If the final margin of victory is less than 15 and if the Bulls largest deficit is less than 30, I'll be okay with it. 

But my prediction is: 

Jazz 111
Bulls 79


----------



## Jujuba (Apr 4, 2004)

That one would be very ugly...


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

bulls 105
Jazz 95


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

with our tiny players, AK is going to block the hell out of us.
i'm expecting an quadruple in this game from him.

jazz 105
bulls 92

AK 16/12/10/10
booz 20/13


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Jazz 98

Bulls 88

Gordon 22


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

This should be another fun one. I can't wait to waste another 3 hours of my life for it. Nocioni will get two fouls within three minutes and will, once again, inexplicably throw his arms up in the air as if to say "What did I do? Perfecto! No? No perfecto?" :| 

Jazz - 109
Bulls - 6


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

This game is actually semi-winnable. The thing is that everything is going to have to click with these guys to get a win. You already know Utah will be solid. I highly doubt that all our guys are going to all have good games so this one is going to be another loss. With Pheonix, you pretty much knew a win was impossible. With Utah, there is this tiny little flicker of hope. Almost microscopic. Then Skiles will sit Deng, who has just gone 6 for 8 for 14 or so points for about 11 minutes and by the time he gets back in the game, the Bulls will be down by 15 or so and the game is over.

Curry and Chandler will be completely and utterly disinterested in the game and their play will reflect their lack of interest. Skiles will release Pargo on those poor, unsuspecting Jazz with about 4 minutes left in the game and the Bulls down by 20-something. Pargo will shoot 37 three pointers in a 3 minute span, badly missing 35 of them. Hitting the rim with one of them and making the 37th one. Skiles will proclaim it a good effort.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> Nocioni will get two fouls within three minutes and will, once again, inexplicably throw his arms up in the air as if to say "What did I do? Perfecto! No? No perfecto?" :|


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

OMG, that's too hysterical.

Going off what most others are saying, I'm predicting this to be possibly our worst loss of the season thus far. I fail to see a single positive thing emerge from this game. Utah will absolutely rip our defense to shreds with their ball movement, they'll dominate us on the boards, they'll block anything and everything in the post, they'll contest everything on the perimeter...you get the idea. Kirilenko scares the living BeJesus out of me. Same with Boozer. If there IS a weakness it's in Utah's backcourt, but since they'll get open looks all day long it won't really matter.

Bulls - 75
Utah - 102

Boozer: 28 pts, 13 reb
Kirilenko: 20 pts, 11 reb, 6 blks, 4 steals

Hinrich: 25 pts, 7 assists, 5/9 3-pointers
Everyone else on the Bulls = Don't ask

EDIT: I, too, will waste 3 more hours of my life watching this game from start to finish. Despite the blowout, I won't be able to turn the TV off until the game is completely over. And I agree about Pargo...I think this will be the game when he goes off for 35 shots, making 2.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jujuba</b>!
> That one would be very ugly...


I agree. This could be very ugly.


----------



## Jujuba (Apr 4, 2004)

Jazz 254 
Bulls 82 

AK-47 20/10/10/10/10 
Boozer 70/20/10/5 
Arroyo 20/10/5/5 
Mcleod 10/90/ 10 

Deng 30 pts in 20 min. Will see lot of game from the bench 
Curry 20 pts in 20 min but Skiles forget about him in the bench 
Chandler 10 reb em 10 mi, but stay on bech because smile after a block 
AD 5/5 in 40 min 
Harrigton 5/5 in 40 min 
Pike 7/0/0/ in 48min 

Skiles x Sloan is like Marta Stewart x Angelina Jolie, who dou you prefer?....


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jujuba</b>!
> Skiles x Sloan is like Marta Stewart x Angelina Jolie, who dou you prefer?....


Martha Stewart x Angelina Jolie = billionaire prison babe who knows how to cook. I'll take two, please.

Jazz 110
Bulls 93

If Eddy Curry converted to Mormonism do you think Utah would give us AK-47 for him?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Jazz 103
Bulls 67

We are going to fall down big in the first quarter.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How many teams have a bench lineup that is comparable to their starting lineup if not better.

Gordon>Duhon
Piatowski<Hinrich
Griffin<Deng
Chandler>Nocioni
Curry>Davis

That aint the forumula for success is it??? Did I miss something about starting inferior players over superior players win games. Isn't this why we were falling down big in the first earlier in the season. Our starting lineup that we had was at least sticking with teams for a half before Skiles ****ed everything up.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> Chandler>Nocioni


I don't know about this one...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know about this one...


At the powerforward position Chandler is bettar.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

By the way, Sweetney has only played 2 minutes in the NY-TOR game and we're three quarters in. Is this normal for him? This combined with the twin tower benching is curious, no? I smell a trade also as others have pointed out.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If we do make a trade I hope it is Chandler that gets traded. This is the highest value that Chandler has been at since he was as valuable as Brand. Curry has fluctuated in trade value, and should be traded at trade deadline time. Curry has been worth Gasol just this summer, that is way more then Chandler has ever been worth since last draft day, and that was through the eyes of a guy that had the potential glasses on.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Oh great... 

We would have to come in here after Utah lost to New Orleans. They will not lose two in a row to the worse teams in the league. 

Wennington said Utah struggles against the lesser teams in the league.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Duhon should not be starting in this game. He's a black hole on offense. Neither should Nocioni. Skiles benched Gordon for not playing well, but why doesn't he bench Nocioni for stinking? What about Hinrich and his fouling out in 13 minutes every game?

Deng and Gordon both deserve to start. Glad that at least Deng is starting but it might be a phyricc victory since Duhon is starting and Eddie is not.

Skiles shows blatant favoritism to the white players on his team. Oh well, 0-10 here we come.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>svanacore</b>!
> Duhon should not be starting in this game. He's a black hole on offense. Neither should Nocioni. Skiles benched Gordon for not playing well, but why doesn't he bench Nocioni for stinking? What about Hinrich and his fouling out in 13 minutes every game?
> 
> Deng and Gordon both deserve to start. Glad that at least Deng is starting but it might be a phyricc victory since Duhon is starting and Eddie is not.
> ...


As unpolitically correct as that should be it is true. He favors whitep players.

Gordon-Hinrich-Deng-Chandler-Curry should be the starters.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Nazr Mohammed looks like he has had a very nice night tonite!-
25 points 14 rebounds 1 block shot!
I have never seen this guy play is he good?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon runs the offense pretty well. There is more to being a pg than shooting. 

I think Skiles wants Hinrich to shoot and score. When we made the comeback against the Nets, it was Duhon at pg and Hinrich at sg.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

i actually dont mind noicioni at PF if hes starting thats where id prefer him to play so he doesnt jack up as much shots!


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Did I hear the announcer for the Jazz say "Nahseenio" a dozen times.. already when talking about Nocioni.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry and Chandler on the bench. Don't look too happy.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Okay, but then what happens when the half court offense fails and the play clock is about to run out and the pg has to take a shot or drive to the hoop? IT seems that this happens a lot.

Duhon can put up 6 assists easily with good time but without some scoring -- in my opinion -- that is a waste of a position.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>svanacore</b>!
> Okay, but then what happens when the half court offense fails and the play clock is about to run out and the pg has to take a shot or drive to the hoop? IT seems that this happens a lot.
> 
> Duhon can put up 6 assists easily with good time but without some scoring -- in my opinion -- that is a waste of a position.


Is that going to happen every play?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

New guys, same offense. It doesn't look good.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

na ceen eio, just say the word na na ceen io....


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Either Curry or Chandler need to be in there at all times this is stupid, boozer will end up with 20 boards


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Griffin and Curry the first two off the bench.

In for AD and Nocioni.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I am so happy with the rookies we got this year build around these two and we will be fine


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng is a player.

Gordon scores in his first minute on the floor.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler in for Deng.

BAD move.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Who the hell is playng pf now then


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls with Hinrich, Gordon, Griffin, Chadnler, and Curry.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chadnler is dyslexic.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Curry's not gonna be able to stop Boozer.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon makes Skiles' offense look OK.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nocioni 1-1 FG, 3 reb, 1 ast, 1 pf, 1 to , 2 pts in 7 minutes
deng 3-5, 1 pf, 6 pts in 7 minutes
AD 2-2, 2 pf, 1 to, 4 pts in 7 minutes
Hinrich 1-2, 1 ast, 1 pf, 2 pts in 7 minutes
Duhon 1-2, 1 reb, 1 ast, 2 pf, 2 pts in 7 minutes
Gordon 2-2, 1 reb, 4 pts in 3 minutes
Griffin 0-0, 1 ast, 1 pf, 0 pts in 1 minute
Curry 1 pf in 2 minutes
Chandler 2-2 FT, 2 pts in 1 minute


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Boozer outrebounding the Bulls team.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

utah has a lot of chemistry, if we break their rythm, we have a shot at the win. Nice start, better than the last 5 games.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

BEN!
Good to see this guy get going.
Keep it up Ben.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls up 28-21


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Eddy starting to get going.
Maybe this will be the 1st time in his career he will play motivated.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry with 5 instant points off the bench. Scores with a short jumper over a triple team.

30-23


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice 7 points from Gordon so far.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Curry with 5 instant points off the bench. Scores with a short jumper over a triple team.
> 
> 30-23


Could this of motivated Curry. If I remember last year when jalen rose (unfairly) was benched for rookie Hinrich, Rose came off the bench huge for the Bulls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Can the Bulls keep up their 76.5% FG shooting for the whole game?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice quarter.
After 1, 30-25.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

so far so good. But we have seen this before. We play decent in the first half.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon almost nailed that last second shot. Bulls got the ball with :02 on the clock and he was just short, getting the front rim.

30-24 end Q1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Can the Bulls keep up their 76.5% FG shooting for the whole game?



ummmmmmmmmm.... no.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are shooting great an utah shoting very low...we need to keep boozer off the rebounds.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

good, gordon hits another


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler looking good to me tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

39-32 Bulls.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

I'll say this.. Curry and Chandler are looking more active offensively and defensively.. they don't have a passive posture so far in this game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> I'll say this.. Curry and Chandler are looking more active offensively and defensively.. they don't have a passive posture so far in this game.


They are offended by getting unfairly benched.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> They are offended by getting unfairly benched.


Good maybe they will be motivated for once.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> They are offended by getting unfairly benched.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Curry 4-4 I think.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> 
> Good maybe they will be motivated for once.


I hope, Jalen Rose had a huge game after being unfairly benched for Hinrich last year.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Curry is playing good....we should have some open looks on the wing


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

BEN FROM DOWNTOWN!
12 points, 3 dimes.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Gordon - 12 points on 5/7, 3 assists
Hinrich - 7 points on 3/4, 4 assists
Curry - 9 points on 4/4
Deng - 6 points on 3/6

Lights out at this point. 19-26 from the field. 44-32 bulls.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope, Jalen Rose had a huge game after being unfairly benched for Hinrich last year.


One would think that a player who was "unfairly" benched would bring his A game every night.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

why take Gordon out? tired?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> One would think that a player who was "unfairly" benched would bring his A game every night.


Its not whether or not Curry brings his A game every nights its whether or not he is better then the next option and he is. Therfore unfairly benched. No one but Deng has brought their A game every game.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

To be fair, Deng has had his bad games. I remember a two game stretch. But he is a rookie, Curry is not.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Its not whether or not Curry brings his A game every nights its whether or not he is better then the next option and he is. Therfore unfairly benched. No one but Deng has brought their A game every game.


I disagree. If someone isn't giving max effort every night, it's totally fair to bench them in favor of an inferior player to teach them a lesson and try to light a fire under them. My only concern is that Skiles does so much of this stuff that it begins to look like mind games and might lose its effectiveness over time.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I think the Bulls may win this one. Unless Skiles screws up the rotation to start Q3


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think Curry said heck with rebounding someone else will do it so he can focus on his offense. This is good, we have a good rebounding team (most of the time) so if Chandler or Noci take a bluntload of the rebounds while Curry focuses on his offense this could be good for a young team.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Does somebody have a stat for number of times fouled per attempted shot. Tyson has to be a league leader in that one. Dude draws fould like nobody else.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

good job so far


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I think the Bulls may win this one. Unless Skiles screws up the rotation to start Q3


Skiles has been very consistent with bad quarters. Consistency is the key right Skiles, no matter if its good or not. Thats why Jamal was no use to this team. Every third game he didn't show up. But wait everyone else didn't show up every other game. Hmm makes you think.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hot damn, we're beating Utah. I'm drinking lotsa beer.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I would further add that we're 0-9. So, if Curry and Chandler are better than the next option, but we're still not winning any games, then this is the perfect time to teach them a lesson. You might have to "hurt" the time by starting inferior players tonight to help bring about future success. However, with the Bulls winning thus far, the tactic doesn't look too bad.

Our offensive sets, however, continue to perplex me. Also, what I would call the "unfair" benching of Deng to this point is mystifying. Better late than never I guess.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

kirilenko with 3 fouls...who is he guarding?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Whoa, Comcast is going nuts.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I think it's time for some people to quit calling Gordon a bust.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

comcast sucks


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> Whoa, Comcast is going nuts.


Yep, for me too. They really have been pretty amateur so far this year.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Comcast ****in sucks!

Is the TV feed skipping for everyone else too?


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

He fouled AD on one of those.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I think it's time for some people to quit calling Gordon a bust.


Yep, I'm glad he is playing better.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Matt Harpring looks like a grocery store manager.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

God damnit, Comcast is a piece of ****.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I'd also like to add that LeBron James will unequivocally be the best player in the league within two years, if not sooner. He's absolutely unexplainable.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Deng has some bright mo-f'n teeth.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Deng is a finisher or the highest rank.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

I think taking Gordon out might have cooled him down a little.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The Utah feed is killing me. The Utah announcer can't say Nocioni's name correctly to save his life.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

:upset: Comcast is going insane and it hurts my damn head.
This is bull****, I want FSN back.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

wow this is so annoying. I hope they start to fix the channel soon. This is just plain unacceptable.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I'd also like to add that LeBron James will unequivocally be the best player in the league within two years, if not sooner. He's absolutely unexplainable.


Yes, he was amazing tonight. Looked transcendant, in that realm of players that are so inexplicably good that you forget they have teammates.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> The Utah feed is killing me. The Utah announcer can't say Nocioni's name correctly to save his life.



NO-SEEN-EE-O!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

My Comcast sports looks like Realplayer.

It even stopped for a few seconds and said "buffering......"


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

nice pass by naseenio pronounced - Arsenio by Utah Broadcaster.

Dude it's Nocioni


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

So you all bench Curry and Chandler, and you are beating one of the best teams at half time. :laugh:


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

"The Bears take on the Cowboys tomararararararararararararararow"-Comcast Sports Net


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

So who thinks we'll be leading this game after the end of the 3rd qtr?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Skiles has been very consistent with bad quarters. Consistency is the key right Skiles, no matter if its good or not. Thats why Jamal was no use to this team. Every third game he didn't show up. But wait everyone else didn't show up every other game. Hmm makes you think.


Dude seriously, I mean no offense when I say this, but this is not a Skiles-bashing thread, nor a Skiles-bashing board. I enjoy reading the game threads because they talk about the GAME and the PLAYERS, not about how Skiles is gonna screw the game up for us. Skiles isn't the one out there playing the d*mn game. Thanks, and peace.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I'd also like to add that LeBron James will unequivocally be the best player in the league within two years, if not sooner. He's absolutely unexplainable.


They showed a dunk where he was high enough to headbutt the rim...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

i think gordons game is starting to take shape....Give him five more games for him to start turning heads around.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> So who thinks we'll be leading this game after the end of the 3rd qtr?


Nahseenio...


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

I have no signal from Comcast... Hooray Comcast...


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

LeBronze is good.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> So who thinks we'll be leading this game after the end of the 3rd qtr?


The team cooled off right before the half, so I don't really have a very good feeling about the 3rd quarter as usual. And I don't think our lead is quite big enough to hold. We'll see what happens. 

Another question here...since when did Boozer turn into Karl Malone?! He's hitting the EXACT same 12 foot fadeaway that the Mailman was famous for. This must be Sloan's influence.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Only 8 minutes for..










Last I checked, he was pretty bad on the +/- on 82games.com.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> i think gordons game is starting to take shape....Give him five more games for him to start turning heads around.


He's looking very confident out there, like a complete different player than before. I just hope that his turnover problem doesn't ruin his rhythm. He just gets a tad lazy with some of those passes.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

My comcast is stuck on the Thick and Thin commercial for the past 2+ minutes.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude seriously, I mean no offense when I say this, but this is not a Skiles-bashing thread, nor a Skiles-bashing board. I enjoy reading the game threads because they talk about the GAME and the PLAYERS, not about how Skiles is gonna screw the game up for us. Skiles isn't the one out there playing the d*mn game. Thanks, and peace.


Dude, this is a CHICAGO BULLS thread, and last time i checked, that bald guy on the sidelines is the coach of the bulls and he has A LOT to do with how we perform on the court. So I don't see y u're getting so ticked off by seeing his name in this thread.

WE STINK, and regardless of how positive u're abt this team.....nobody else is and we see Skiles as a pretty big reason for that.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Sounds like a record playing backwards now.

It says "reeemove the banner...reeemove his banner"

Onto the radio. I'll complain to the cable company on Friday.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

WOW!! TERRIBLE!! Comcast channel has been the worst idea so far.


> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> My comcast is stuck on the Thick and Thin commercial for the past 2+ minutes.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Here's a noteworthy stat...Kirk and Duhon combined for 0 turnovers in the first half. Ball control is really helping us. Just wish Gordon didn't have his 3 turnovers off the bat.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

The whole comcast production is totally amatuer hour. Constantly showing replays while missing live action. Audio/visual problems are damn annoying. Couple that w/ the worst announcing team in the league and Comcast Bulls game is a trainwreck.

Stat that sticks out: Eddy Curry: 11minutes, ZERO rebounds.

Deng has to continue to go to the hole and not try to rely on jumpers. He is much more productive when he is slashing and driving to the lane. 

Hopefully Gordon can stay w/in himself and continue his good play as of late.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Also, Chandler and Curry combined for 0 rebounds in 23 combined minutes. That's not so encouraging. Do you guys see why they're not starters anymore? Absolutely no consistency in their play. They're better off as bench players for the time being...not as punishment, it's because they can't be so up-and-down all the time.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Although in a way I would hate to give up on Curry and Chandler what choice do they really give us? If Gordon starts to look like a productive SG, you can bet we are drafting a center come draft time.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

recepy for a bulls win:
Score more than 20 points in the third quarter.
Dont comitt stupid turnovers
dont get in the penalty early!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> They showed a dunk where he was high enough to headbutt the rim...


LeBron is probably the best athlete on the face of the planet. Period.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> He's looking very confident out there, like a complete different player than before. I just hope that his turnover problem doesn't ruin his rhythm. He just gets a tad lazy with some of those passes.


Ben's got too good of a head on his shoulders for him not to keep on improving in this department. I think he'll be starting before too long.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

COMCAST SUCKS!!!!!!!! GEEZ!!!


Now, I don't get to see the Jazz come back in the third quarter and go on a huge run and watch the Bulls blow it.

Ain't that a shame?


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> They showed a dunk where he was high enough to headbutt the rim...


Did you hear his postgame quote? He said something along the lines of doing it to honor the dunk or something like that. Sounded to me like a jab at Carter, that dunk was very Carter-before-he-fell-in-love-with-his-jumper.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> Also, Chandler and Curry combined for 0 rebounds in 23 combined minutes. That's not so encouraging. Do you guys see why they're not starters anymore? Absolutely no consistency in their play. They're better off as bench players for the time being...not as punishment, it's because they can't be so up-and-down all the time.


Hey man last time I checked they play for the Bulls.

Where is the positivity?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey man last time I checked they play for the Bulls.
> ...


Positivity?

You're talking about Bulls fans here. We're expected to make the playoffs every year!


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey man last time I checked they play for the Bulls.
> ...


Yeah, they are playing against one of the strongest best rebounding front lines in the league. I think Eddy's been playing okay - like borderline starter level - this season. Not up to expectations but better than lots of other Bulls.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude seriously, I mean *no offense* when I say this, but this is not a Skiles-bashing thread, nor a Skiles-bashing board. I enjoy reading the game threads because they talk about the GAME and the PLAYERS, not about how *Skiles is gonna screw the game up for us.* _Skiles isn't the one out there playing the d*mn game._ Thanks, and peace.


*Yes, I agree Skiles has no offensive plan that will work throughout the course of a game. I'm glad that you also agree that Skiles will screw up the game for us. See your whole post is trying to bash me but then you end up agreeing with me.*


_No **** sherlock_


bold corresponds w/ bold and italics with italics in the quote then in my post


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

no one mentioned the game Chicago only up by 2 59-57


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

And the collapse begins.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey man last time I checked they play for the Bulls.
> ...


I take the bad with the good. 

Good: Curry is having his way down low with Utah's big guys.

Bad: We're halfway through the 3rd quarter and Curry still doesn't have a rebound.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> 
> 
> Sounded to me like a jab at Carter, that dunk was very Carter-before-he-fell-in-love-with-his-jumper.


Doubt it. He seems above that kind of thing.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

And once again the Bulls are playing by behind. Sucks hearing it on radio instead of watching it on tv.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Jazz up by 2 63-61


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

seems like before...we blew it in the third...


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Gordon for 3!!!! GOOD!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> Also, Chandler and Curry combined for 0 rebounds in 23 combined minutes. That's not so encouraging. Do you guys see why they're not starters anymore? Absolutely no consistency in their play. They're better off as bench players for the time being...not as punishment, it's because they can't be so up-and-down all the time.


Dude seriously, I mean no offense when I say this, but this is not a Twin Towers-bashing thread, nor a Twin Towers-bashing board. I enjoy reading the game threads because they talk about the GAME and the COACHES, not about how The Twin Towers are gonna screw the game up for us. The Twin Towers aren't the ones out there coaching the d*mn game. Thanks, and peac


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Curry's next contract is shrinking before his eyes...


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Curry: 0 boards :laugh:


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Comcast back online


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

why we still commit this stupid fouls????


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Gordon another 3! GOOD!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon big three.  Bulls on top by one.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

That was pretty harsh by Gordon, hitting a 3 while Giricek is down on the ground.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Gordon with a 3 excellent game by him


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

This is a really competitive lineup.

Skiles must really be itching to sub some new players in.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

The funny thing is, listening to Tom Dore and Red Kerr, they still keep their "positive tone" on the Bulls when announcing games even though we're 0-9 going on 0-10. I'm waiting for them to flip out any game now.

That would be so hard for me to do if I was a Bulls announcer. After a while, I wouldn't be able to take it anymore and just be like "I give up, this team ****ing sucks."


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Curry: 0 boards :laugh:


It don't matter, even if Curry had 50 boards in a game Skiles would still bash him in a post game press conference.

Reporter: What do you think of Eddy Curry and his 50 rebound game, that is an NBA record you know.

Skiles: The kid is way to inconsistent. Yesterday he got 10 rebounds, and then goes and gets 50 today. That is a 40 rebound differential between games. He is too inconsistent, I would rather have him get 10 rebounds games in a row rather then a 10 rebound night yesterday, and then a 50 rebound night today. It is all about consistency and thats all that ever will matter.

Reporter: But you had less then 10 assist the game before your 33 assist record setting game. 

Skiles: This is not about me. Curry is not a hardworker like I was as a player so this really doesn't count. Now Kirk Hinrich he is a true MJ.

Reporter: But Eddy had 120 points tonight.

Skiles: Scoring is not everything, Eddy has to learn to rebound. Until he can put up points and rebound at the same time then he is useless for our team.

Reporter: But Curry also had 50 rebounds tonight to go along with those boards.

Skiles: Thats it this press conference is over.

(Skiles storms out of the room, as his toupee falls off, and he goes looking for Kirk Hinrich to comfort him)


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude seriously, I mean no offense when I say this, but this is not a Twin Towers-bashing thread, nor a Twin Towers-bashing board. I enjoy reading the game threads because they talk about the GAME and the COACHES, not about how The Twin Towers are gonna screw the game up for us. The Twin Towers aren't the ones out there coaching the d*mn game. Thanks, and peac


Find one post where I said the Bulls suck because of Eddy or Tyson.

You've been doing nothing but bash Skiles every other post. You've made your point, so let's all move on with our lives. Geez :sour:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> It don't matter, even if Curry had 50 boards in a game Skiles would still bash him in a post game press conference.
> ...


:laugh: at you defending your center having 0 boards in a game.

:laugh: at you calling curry and chandler "twin towers" that deserves another :laugh:


----------



## jsuh84 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> It don't matter, even if Curry had 50 boards in a game Skiles would still bash him in a post game press conference.
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Okur sucks. :sour:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> You've made your point, so let's all move on with our lives. Geez :sour:


Instead of turning :sour: use some of the tools that the admins have given you.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

down by 1 ...wee still have a shot


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Instead of turning :sour: use some of the tools that the admins have given you.


I'm not sure I catch your drift, GB...can you elaborate? PM me if you want.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Will the Bulls choke in the 4th instead of in the 3rd?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Ahhhh, Tyson offensive foul to give Utah 2 free points at the end of the quarter. We would've been better just dribbling the clock out!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: at you defending your center having 0 boards in a game.
> ...


They are tall so that makes them twin towers. If they can stay sturdy is the question, or will they start leaning over and collapse.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

guys, take your frustration out on the players, and organization, not on each other.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I catch your drift, GB...can you elaborate? PM me if you want.


ignore list


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

OT:

Jamal Crawford: 3-14 FG, 1-7 3PT, 1 assist, 3 turnovers in a blowout loss to the Raptors tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls in control of the game so far.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

2 many offensive rebounds given up.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

History contradicts itself.

History says that the franchise never started 0-10 so why should we now.

History also says that we haven't won a circus trip game in post mj.

1 will change.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> OT:
> 
> Jamal Crawford: 3-14 FG, 1-7 3PT, 1 assist, 3 turnovers in a blowout loss to the Raptors tonight.


No comment.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Eddy is not hitting hook when he turns baseline. He needs to give that up. 


----

Offensive rebounds 

Utah 14
Chicago 4 

:|


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

what lineup do we have at the moment


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OziBull</b>!
> what lineup do we have at the moment



Hinrich
Gordon
Noce
TC
EC


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

My main man Gordon carrying these sad sacks. Keep it together Ben. They can do it. I also want to see Utah lose, because they jumped out early now everyone has caught on.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Nocioni air ball from 14 feet? Ouch


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Hopefully deng comes in for either noicioni or chander around 6 min mark other than that skiles shouldnt sub to much of this lineup unless in foul trouble


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

kirilenko has developed in a very good player


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OziBull</b>!
> what lineup do we have at the moment


I'm sorry, I like Tyson and Eddy, I really do. But they just aren't defending or rebounding the way they need to. This is frustrating.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

We're gonna lose by two...that miss by Gordon.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry got a rebound finally. The monkey is off his back.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Eddy Curry with 2 boards. I don't know whether to laugh or cry. :dead:


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

I call Tyson missing at least 1.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Touchy whistles.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

And so it begins...


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

has kirk played the entire game? that's gotta wear him down.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> OT:
> 
> Jamal Crawford: 3-14 FG, 1-7 3PT, 1 assist, 3 turnovers in a blowout loss to the Raptors tonight.


Great job Paris Hilton!!

:rbanana: :wbanana: :vbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> 
> 
> Great job Paris Hilton!!
> ...


???

Is she a true bball fan or just a social person that goes to the game.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Eddy Curry with 2 boards. I don't know whether to laugh or cry. :dead:


both. he had 0 most of the game. hilarious.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Deng draws AK47's 6th foul!!!!

HUGE!

Nice job Luol.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Good job Deng!! Got AK47 out.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

NO!!! not Kirilenko. Now you all have a chance.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

good job deng


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I miss Roger Mason Jr. jumping up and down and cheering right about now.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

lets play smart now...no turnovers, no stupid fouls...


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Err, late joiner, but stats say Eddy and Gordon=our offense.

So why are neither in right now?


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

thats asking a lot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

up by 4 with their star player out. Come one Bulls!!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

4 point lead, 4 minutes left. I think I'm gonna get a heart attack before this is over.

:dead:


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Could this be a Bulls win....?

Please don't crumble... PLAY SMART!!!


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Err, late joiner, but stats say Eddy and Gordon=our offense.
> 
> So why are neither in right now?


Gordon has been bricking a lot of shots because of fatigue. I think Skiles is giving Gordon some times to cool down.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I've liked Hinrich's game tonight a lot- he managed to make a good difference regardless of his poor shooting


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

omg..

1:46 LEFT...94 - 88 Bulls


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Utah lost to New Orleans at home a couple days ago. They were incredibly lucky not to lost to Charlotte at home earlier this season also.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

COME ON BULLS!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are just playing nice smart basketball...now time to draw some fouls and get to the lane


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

I am going nuts here!!! LOL Go Bulls!!!

PLEASE!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Tyson and Eddy are BOTH playing almost the entire 4th quarter of this game. Anybody who questions Skiles' faith in these 2 players needs to acknowledge this move. They may not be starting, but they're playing when it matters most.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

1st win coming up...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Talk about looking absolutely pathetic lately. Utah, looks terrible. 

Get em Chicago.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

only the bulls fans to be be cheering for a 0-9 team.....i´m proud to be a bulls fan!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

:laugh: :laugh: 

at Eddy


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

What are you doin Eddy????????


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eddy needs to go back to that last 2 months of that 30 win season. No one cared if he rebounded. As long as he scored his 20+ a night that was all that mattered. I think we should just expect 20 points and 2 turnovers for less for him and call that a good game. We seem to do better when Curry gets 20 points 3 rebounds then when he gets 10 points 10 rebounds. Curry puts points on the board, rebounds don't go up as points on the scoreboard, so they are less important by far then the scoring he brings. Not to mention we have other really good rebounders on the team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh my.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Eddy could of cost us the game. Hinrich's 1/2 FT wasnt good either.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

What's going on???


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

95-92. We need to hold on!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

That last foul and the lack of defense not withstanding, this is what I expected of Eddy his second season.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

EDDY NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Okur sinks all 3 free throws. 

Kirk makes 1 or 2 free throws.

I swear to God, this is the NJ game all over again.

:upset:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I still have an uneasy feeling that some how we still lose. I just don't think we can close a game anymore.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Why is everyone LOL @ Eddy?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

i think i´ve seen this situation before...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

this is new jersey all over again. Nocioni better not be in there.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

why commit a stupid three point foul with the game on the line???thats dumb....


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Gordon!!! Clutch.... 2 of 2 FTs


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Gordon fouled makes the two FTs. Bulls up by 3. Utah timeout.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Cold Blooded Ben

Cold mother ****in Blooded


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

While there's Ben, there is hope.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Gordon fouled


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Duhon TAKES THE CHARGE!!!!!11


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Gordon makes both of them!!


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Over.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Whatta shot by Arroyo


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

that is what someone who knows how to play bball does


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Great shot Arrow!

YES!!


Oh..

ooops



:laugh:


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

BULLS WIN!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

1-9


YES!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Can we start talking Playoffs now?
:laugh:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

happy thanksgiving everybody!!

:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Never Trade Ben Gordon this guy is going to be SPECIAL!!!
Cold as ice
Well done Bulls
so happy


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Gordon was clutch when it counted. Good job.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yes: :yes:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The dead rising from the grave, cats and dogs sleeping together, mass hysteria...


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Now if we were at the United Center we could've had streamers and confetti reigning down on the Bulls.


----------



## cwalkmanuel (Apr 24, 2003)

Finally!!


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Yeah for benching "the twin towers" :laugh:


----------



## bullsfanindc (Aug 6, 2002)

goooooo bulllllsssss...


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I bet this feels better than game 6 of the 98 finals to you all right now, doesn't it? :laugh:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

whos next?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

35-40 Free throws

in comparison to other games, that was what won it for us

sweet victory


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> OT:
> 
> Jamal Crawford: 3-14 FG, 1-7 3PT, 1 assist, 3 turnovers in a blowout loss to the Raptors tonight.


Ben Gordon:

22 points, 7/15 FG, 4/7 3PT, 3 assists, 3 TO: *WIN*


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

BULLLS WIN !!! BULLS WIN !!!

Time for a ticker tape parade down State Street !!!

:vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :banana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :jump: :jump: :cannibal: :cannibal: :twave: :woot: :woot:


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> I bet this feels better than game 6 of the 98 finals to you all right now, doesn't it? :laugh:


ummmmmmm NO. 

But at least we know the feeling.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

About time. In order to have a legit shot at the playoffs we have to go at least 40-32 in the remainder of our games.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> BULLLS WIN !!! BULLS WIN !!!
> 
> Time for a ticker tape parade down State Street !!!
> ...




LOL Hell yeah!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are going to the playoffs....1-9......best comeback ever....


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

35-40 ft 87.5% 
I would hazard a guess if we shot our season average we would have lost by 8ish


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

This baby is on "save until delete" status.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

wow. Utah lost to both winless teams.....in a row. That's gotta hurt.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> BULLLS WIN !!! BULLS WIN !!!
> 
> Time for a ticker tape parade down State Street !!!
> :bbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :jump: :jump: :cannibal: :cannibal: :twave: :woot: :woot:


Ok, let's all at once breath a sigh of relief! Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I'm so happy I could cry!      

It's not just that we got a win either, it's how we did it. Ben Gordon just got himself another fan, that's for sure. The kid is clutch. Props to Chris Duhon for drawing that charge, it was huge. I almost had that heart attack after Boozer made that quick 2, and seeing Arroyo hit the off-balance 3, and seeing Okur hit 3 free throws. But we did it, on the circus trip, against a really good team on the road.

On this high note, I'm signing off for the weekend since I'll be out of town, so I'll be back in here on Monday morning. Have a good weekend all!

-YoDurk


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

> ummmmmmm NO.


we know the feelin for six times baby!!!!!And the best basketball player ever existed played for us !!!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Finally!!!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Looking at Gordon play at times i wondered if he was mad or upset all the time, but the man is emotionless, hes got Ice Water Running thrue his veins. Very Poised for a Rookie, did you see his face when he was at the free throw line? Not a smirk or even a nervous Grin. I allways knew hes got great potential its just gonna take alittle more time for him to play at this level on a consistent basis. JAMAL WHO?


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Sounds like an awesome game and a great win !! goo bulls


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> Looking at Gordon play at times i wondered if he was mad or upset all the time, but the man is emotionless, hes got Ice Water Running thrue his veins. Very Poised for a Rookie, did you see his face when he was at the free throw line? Not a smirk or even a nervous Grin. I allways knew hes got great potential its just gonna take alittle more time for him to play at this level on a consistent basis. JAMAL WHO?



I know, I was going to post the same thing about him being emotionless at the line. That's what we all like to see. Cold blooded man. Great game for Ben.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I was going to post the same thing about him being emotionless at the line. That's what we all like to see. Cold blooded man. Great game for Ben.


Not only at the line, but everygame, he looks like the terminator. When he scores his look is the same as if he commited a turnover. He looks like hes not impressed at all with what hes doing out there, no mather what anyone says, ben looked like a champ out there today. its a sign of good things to come.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

FINALLY

what a relief for players and fans

Gordon looks like he is finally coming around... he was very clutch tonight

I think Chandler and Curry responded well to their benchings. 

Good game all around. They didn't unravel down the stretch and took it right to AK47.

This makes for a Happier Thanksgiving


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Yeah! Not at home so I couldn't watch it on League Pass, but it looked like a nice win through the box score.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

35-40 FT shooting

Bulls should be 3-7 if we shot on the league average at the charity stripe. But hey... a win is a win!! The curse is over


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> Yeah! Not at home so I couldn't watch it on League Pass, but it looked like a nice win through the box score.


At a couple points during this season, I'd remarked how when I was watching the Bulls on League Pass and would surf to other games during commercials or the half, then return to the Bulls, I'd feel like I was watching a minor league version of the NBA.

That was definitely not the case tonight. The Bulls looked like a real-life NBA team, right down to the making of some big shots in clutch situations, not folding like a house of cards when their lead evaporated in the third quarter, hitting a high percentage of free throws, and coming up with some great defense and overall intelligent play down the stretch to close out a quality team in a very tough arena.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

I feel sorry for you guys who have Comcast. They are awful. Everyone hates them down here in MD.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> I bet this feels better than game 6 of the 98 finals to you all right now, doesn't it? :laugh:


dont you have anything better to do? we all know how much you think the bulls suck.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> I feel sorry for you guys who have Comcast. They are awful. Everyone hates them down here in MD.


I hate that my college (Illinois State University) doesn't even get the friggin comcast channel... all I can watch are the scarce games on WGN now... bring back Fox Sports Net!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Thank God we finally won. I was getting worried we'd be without a win for a long time if we didn't get this one.

But whats up Skiles playing Hinrich the whole damn game? (well almost anyways). Kirk is a good player but he's gonna be burned out before the All-Star break, and then we'll have to rely on Chris Freakin' Duhon to run the point! :sour: Nothing against Duhon, he's a good backup but he can't shoot worth a lick.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> I hate that my college (Illinois State University) doesn't even get the friggin comcast channel... all I can watch are the scarce games on WGN now... bring back Fox Sports Net!


I just stopped over in Bloomington on Friday on my way home from Champaign for the break.
I would have thought you'd get Comcast there, we get it at school, though I don't get it while I'm at home which is closer to Bloomington.
In Champaign we don't get the local WGN or WCIU, so I miss all those games instead.

Of course all the games are on WCIU/WGN when I'm at school, but then there's about 4 Comcast broadcasts in a row once I come home and can't see them.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i just saw the boxscore and i could just cry tears of happyness


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Despite the won/loss record, you really have to give kudos to Pax with his drafting. We have 4 contributing rookies, and Gordon is starting to look more like a player. Deng and Gordon are looking good, Duhon was a steal in the second round, and despite Nocioni's wildness he is a great undrafted find.

Add Hinrich last year to the mix and you have to give some credit to Pax for his drafting. Coaching pick, trading, free agents, etc. are in question, but he will need a bit more time and cap space.

Despite the lousy record, I do like some of the players he has brought in. Is there a light?


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> I hate that my college (Illinois State University) doesn't even get the friggin comcast channel... all I can watch are the scarce games on WGN now... bring back Fox Sports Net!


:yes:


----------

